# Jak wykonać poprawnie downgrade kde?

## dylon

Witam.

W związku z moimi problemami opisywanymi tu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-888820-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html , łapię się brzytwy  :Smile:  i chcę sprawdzić czy problem wystąpi też na kde 4.6.5

Tylko nie bardzo mam pomysł jak wykonać poprawnie taki downgrade.

W pliku world niestety nie ma wersji , lecz same nazwy pakietów co mi za dużo nie powie, bo nie wiem co dokładnie wchodzi w skład kde 4.7.0

Podpowiedzcie proszę jak sprytnie wyciągnąć listę wszystkich pakietów do downgrade... 

Z góry dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Mozesz zaczac od tego:

```

qlist -I -v|grep kde

```

----------

## dylon

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Mozesz zaczac od tego:
> 
> ```
> 
> qlist -I -v|grep kde
> ...

 

hmmm faktycznie, nie pomyślałem o qlist...

na razie wyszukałem sobie co jest zależne od kdelibs 

```
equery depends kdelibs|grep 4.7.0>>./lista
```

potem dorobiłem na początku '=' i zmianiłem wersje pakietów z 4.7.0 na 4.6.5

i taką listę wrzuciłem do emergowania:

```
emerge -av $(cat ./lista)
```

oczywiście i tak się trochę innych zależności przyplątało, ale koniec końców, emerge ma 141 pakietów do przełknięcia.

A może ktoś ma jakieś kompletne rozwiązanie ?

----------

## unK

Wrzuć do package.mask

```
kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kdontchangethehostname

kde-base/activitymanager

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins

kde-base/drkonqi

kde-base/kdebugdialog

kde-base/kstart

kde-base/kcmshell

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/kdebase-menu

kde-base/kfile

kde-base/kuiserver

kde-base/kdebase-cursors

kde-base/liboxygenstyle

kde-base/khotkeys

kde-base/libplasmaclock

kde-base/libtaskmanager

kde-base/pykde4

kde-base/libplasmagenericshell

kde-base/kwin

kde-base/kwrited

kde-base/kwrite

kde-base/kephal

kde-base/klipper

kde-base/kstartupconfig

kde-base/kcheckpass

kde-base/ksystraycmd

kde-base/libkworkspace

kde-base/phonon-kde

kde-base/kfmclient

kde-base/freespacenotifier

kde-base/kstyles

kde-base/libkcddb

kde-base/okular

kde-base/kdepimlibs

kde-base/libkipi

kde-base/kcalc

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/krosspython

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/oxygen-icons

kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/kioclient

kde-base/kiconfinder

kde-base/keditfiletype

kde-base/attica

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/kpasswdserver

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons

kde-base/kwalletd

kde-base/kwallet

kde-base/kglobalaccel

kde-base/ktimezoned

kde-base/plasma-runtime

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme

kde-base/kdnssd

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/kquitapp

kde-base/kmimetypefinder

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins

kde-base/knewstuff

kde-base/ktraderclient

kde-base/ksplash

kde-base/kcminit

kde-base/knotify

kde-base/kreadconfig

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers

kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde

kde-base/solid-runtime

kde-base/solid

kde-base/kinfocenter

kde-base/powerdevil

kde-base/ksmserver

kde-base/libkonq

kde-base/ark

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/mplayerthumbs

kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/plasma-apps

kde-base/keditbookmarks

kde-base/ksysguard

kde-base/krunner

kde-base/plasma-workspace

kde-base/svgpart

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta

kde-base/kate

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/systemsettings

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/ffmpegthumbs
```

i dopisz do każdego pakietu na końcu ":4.7". Potem ew. będziesz musiał kilka paczek dopisać samemu, jeżeli masz coś zainstalowane spoza tej listy.

----------

## Bastian82

A gentoo nie ma dla KDE jakiegoś metapakietu poprostu?

----------

## ^marcs

 *Bastian82 wrote:*   

> A gentoo nie ma dla KDE jakiegoś metapakietu poprostu?

 

ma, ale nie wszyscy chcą instalować całe dziadostwo które za sobą pociąga (np gry)

----------

